# Out of my window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Before any of you were up today.
Trying to do this with postimage but can´t make it work :frown2:

Done it, but not sure if its the correct thingy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Before any of you were up today.
> Trying to do this with postage but can´t make it work :frown2:
> 
> Done it, but not sure if its the correct thingy.


Maybe try a bigger envelope Gert > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Maybe try a bigger envelope Gert > >


Mr. Mac didn't know postimage so I had to tell him :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well thick them fruit based things Janice.


----------

